# This California city just voted to give a $30 minimum wage to Uber and Lyft drivers



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

*El Monte, east of Los Angeles, wants to make sure drivers have enough to pay for gas and maintenance and then make $15 an hour on top of that. *

08.08.19 5:30 pm

_By Adele Peters_ 2 minute Read
https://www.fastcompany.com/9038790...e-a-30-minimum-wage-for-uber-and-lyft-drivers









[Photo: courtesy Mobile Workers Alliance]

In Los Angeles County, where the minimum wage is currently $14.25 an hour, studies suggest that Uber and Lyft drivers often make far less. In El Monte, an industrial city east of Los Angeles, the city council just unanimously voted to change that, telling city officials to begin drafting a law that would guarantee drivers a minimum of $30 an hour.

While other cities have set minimum wages for ride-hail drivers, this would be the highest in the country, and it comes after pressure from the Mobile Workers Alliance, a project from the Service Employees International Union, Local 721. "Currently, workers who are working for companies like Uber and Lyft are working lots of hours and still making less than minimum wage," says Coral Itzcalli, an organizer for the union. "On average, we hear from workers that they're working daily 12 to 16 hours a day. That translates to tired people behind the wheel on already congested public roads. And no one should put their life or the life of someone else at risk by being so tired behind the wheel just because they're trying to earn the pennies on the dollar that Uber and Lyft is paying them."









[Photo: courtesy Mobile Workers Alliance]

The pay might sound generous, but it's intended to provide drivers with $15 an hour to cover the costs of operating their cars and another $15 in take-home pay. Itzcalli says that drivers have to cover the cost of gas, frequent oil changes and other maintenance because they're driving so many miles, and extra insurance because standard car insurance doesn't cover ride-hail drivers. Many drivers have to work a week and a half just to cover the basic operating expenses of driving. A recent study from the Economic Policy Institute found that the average hourly wage for Uber drivers was just $11.77. The union's own surveys suggest it's actually closer to $8-9 an hour in the area.

"California is one of the most expensive states to live in," says Itzcalli. "Housing is very, very expensive. Many of these folks are just one paycheck away from being homeless. We already have a homeless crisis. It is something that we all feel is urgent, because we cannot continue to allow these companies to drive our communities to the ground."

City officials will have 120 days to develop the new ordinance, which will likely require another vote. Lyft, in response, offered a boilerplate statement about working to increase drivers wages. Uber did not respond by press time. In the meantime, a separate state bill is making its way to the governor that would force companies like Uber and Lyft to classify drivers as employees, not independent contractors.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Well, you can bet that Uber will bail from El Monte. These displaced workers can move to San Francisco now, if they can afford the rent at tent-city that is. :biggrin:



Hugh G said:


> "California is one of the most expensive states to live in," says Itzcalli.


And who's fault is that? Liberals have been in charge of California for decades.



Hugh G said:


> "We already have a homeless crisis."


A homeless crises on California? Who'd a thunk? Let's open the border and invite more illiterates into the "_sanctuary_" state then!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Hugh G said:


> *El Monte, east of Los Angeles, wants to make sure drivers have enough to pay for gas and maintenance and then make $15 an hour on top of that. *
> 
> 08.08.19 5:30 pm
> _By Adele Peters_ 2 minute Read
> ...


First in New York City, and now in California. We could be witnessing the beginning of the end. That is the end of U/L making too much money off of our Blood Sweat and Tears.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> That is the end of U/L making too much money off of our Blood Sweat and Tears.


Last time I checked, Uber/Lyft was also losing money.  :biggrin:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Well, you can bet that Uber will bail from El Monte. These displaced workers can move to San Francisco now, if they can afford the rent at tent-city that is. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> And who's fault is that? Liberals have been in charge of California for decades.
> ...


You got that Right.

M.U.P.A.

Make Uber Pay Again.

UNION.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Last time I checked, Uber/Lyft was also losing money.  :biggrin:


 Put me in charge of uber and I'd show them how to make a profit.
I'd be handing out pink slips like crazy. All these people they have working up there trying to come up with new ideas. Ideas about how to motivate drivers to work more. Ideas about how to improve acceptance rates. How to lower cancellation rates.
The best motivator I've ever known is money. Give drivers a decent wage and they'll motivate themselves.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> Put me in charge of uber and I'd show them how to make a profit.


 ....said the Uber driver....... ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> ....said the Uber driver....... ?


No one running this service has ACTUAL EXPERIENCE at Doing what makes their money !

No one rose through the ranks.

They are clueless !


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> ....said the Uber driver....... ?


 I wasn't always an Uber driver?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> I wasn't always an Uber driver?


We know...... before that, you was nuthin'! ? ?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> First in New York City, and now in California. We could be witnessing the beginning of the end. That is the end of U/L making too much money off of our Blood Sweat and Tears.


You excrete

Blood ?
Sweat?
Tears?
When u operate a motor vehicle with power steering
Air conditioning and 8 Track Stereo
playing The best of Engelbert Humperdinck ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> When I operate a motor vehicle with power steering
> Air conditioning and 8 Track Stereo
> playing The best of Engelbert Humperdinck ?


If that's what you drive I'm surprised Uber allowed you to pass inspection.



Uber's Guber said:


> We know...... before that, you was nuthin'! ? ?












??????


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow I checked out the link it seems legit


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

El Monte is a small city with a population of only about 115,000. I find it interesting how in the United States it tends to be city governments rather than state governments that regulate rideshare.

(https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Monte,_California)


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

They can't give a fair wage to the uber drivers in one city otherwise all the other cities will want it too, uber will have to pull the plug on that city.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Well, you can bet that Uber will bail from El Monte. These displaced workers can move to San Francisco now, if they can afford the rent at tent-city that is. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> And who's fault is that? Liberals have been in charge of California for decades.
> ...


Uber barely even services El Monte as it is. They're too poor for the bus there, you really think they can afford Uber!? :roflmao:

The idea is nice and all that but hardly anyone is going to profit off of it.

And if you've never heard of California's homeless crisis just google "skid row" and clue yourself in.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Hugh G said:


> *El Monte, east of Los Angeles, wants to make sure drivers have enough to pay for gas and maintenance and then make $15 an hour on top of that. *
> 
> 08.08.19 5:30 pm
> _By Adele Peters_ 2 minute Read
> ...


City officials for El Monte probably Drive part time for U/L. They want to give themselves a raise.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> ....said the Uber driver....... ?


Well, those office jerks that haven't driven haven't got a farken clue on the "coalface economics" of running a vehicle commercially, let alone for a reasonable profit.
They obviously never heard "Never give someone a job that you know nothing about, and haven't ever done yourself". 
Don't think they teach that basic rule in an MBA course.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Don't think they teach that basic rule in an MBA course


My limited interpretation of many who proudly suffix that MBA after their name is that actually means "MASTER BULLSHIT ARTIST"


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> My limited interpretation of many who proudly suffix that MBA after their name is that actually means "MASTER BULLSHIT ARTIST"


100% agree on that, Hugh!
Worked with a few in Govt, and all that qualification did was expedite their promotion beyond their level of applied competence.
No doubt your work history would also reinforce our mutual experience with them.


----------

